# Iman



## L.2

שׁלוֹם
איך אומרים 
Iman
בּעברית؟
האם זה אימאן​


----------



## origumi

As far as I know there is no word אימאן in Hebrew.

Arabic Iman אימאן is Hebrew Emunah אמונה I think, if we follow the Hadith of Jibril חדית' ג'יבריל for example.


----------



## L.2

Shalom Origumi
Iman is my name : )
it means belief or faith. I think it is Immanual in Hebrew isn't it?


----------



## berndf

Immanu*e*l is spelled with Ayin, not with Aleph: עמנואל. It means _God with us_: עם=_with_, נו- is the 1st person plural suffix, i.e. עמנו=_with us_ and אל=God.


----------



## origumi

Immanuel is `Imanu-El, Hebrew for "God with us", which is something else [added: as berndf wrote above].

The direct translation of Iman, *Emunah*, is a nice name with pleasant sound and meaning, used mostly in religious families. It's feminine (for women only), like in Arabic I think.


----------



## L.2

אני מדבר עברית מעט
אימאןבערבית פירושה אמונה
אני רוצה לדעתאיך לכתובIman
שׁמי
yes in Arabic Iman is feminine but in Persian it is a masculine name 
Emunah is a a cute name, I like it but how to write Iman in Hebrew?
תודהרבה​


----------



## Talib

Emunah = אמונה
Iman could be written אימאן if you were trying to imitate the Arabic spelling of إمان. I would write אמן but I study Biblical Hebrew so I'm used to the to the כתיב חסר (the so-called "defective spelling").


----------



## L.2

Does this mean that writing system of hebrew doesn't use vowels?
Thanks alot berndf, Origumi and Talib I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Talib

The original spelling is much like Arabic, short vowels not noted and long vowels (usually) written with consonant letters.

There is also a system for clearly denoting the vowels called _niqqud_; it is similar in function to Arabic حركات.


----------

